# Dig limping after running and swimming!?? Help!!



## doubleutee (Apr 23, 2011)

I tool my dog Toby for his weekly park and lake time, and noticed after I got home that he had a mild limp on his front paw. I looked up online and checked everything I read to check, all joint points and checked for cuts in the webbing of his paw and also checked the paw itself for cuts, but nothing tried applying pressure around the paw and nothing ( which I figured our dogs hold pain better than we could ever) he still tries to pull and wants to play, run and jump but when he sits he holds that paw up. Not for too long though he puts it back down after a few seconds. It's the limping I'm concerned about. Anyone else have had this issue in the past wanted to get more feedback before paying for a vet and x-rays. 

Thanks for reading and helping guys! He's my first pit(mix) and just worried! :/


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

How old is your dog? Any lamness issues in the past? I have been dealing with the same thing after a game of fetch but after a week of crate rest she is just about better. I posted a thread about knuckling, lameness, and injury. I think that's what her limping issue is from. I am still taking her to the vet tomorrow though just to be safe. I am requesting an Xray unless the vet doesn't think its necessary. Before you run to the vet if $$ is an issue try a few days of strict crate rest.


----------



## doubleutee (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I found and rescued him and I believe he's about 1 1/2 can't be any older at all. And this is the first time he's ever limped at all, I mean it seems like it's just some small annoying pain for him because he see's me and still jumps like Jordan and runs like an Olympian. I'm going to try and wait till the weekend keeping him rested and occupied at home and see from there.if it continues I'll go on sat. Sucks to keep him from his daily runs....I just hope it goes away and he's strong again!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Believe me I know the feeling. My girl has been on strict crate rest for a week. She only comes out to go potty and right back in. Do you have a crate for him? You should really keep him quiet for a few days and see if it heals on its own. The more he keeps jumping the more damage he may do to himself. These dogs don't show to much pain when they are in it.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

This happened to Gotti after a longer than usual hike. The next morning he couldnt put any weight on his front legs. And his legs would tremble trying to support him. My Vet is awesome and said no breaks no tears. Probably a sprain.
So i did ice packs for 20 mins on. 20 mins off. Then epsom salt bath (he hated standing with his front legs in a bucket). But the next morning he was 99%.
72 hours and he was back to bouncing off the walls.
Hopefully it's just a sprain.


----------



## woof_sense (Apr 30, 2011)

Since this is the first time that this has happened, why not try confining him to a crate for a week and see if there is any improvement. Since you just found him you really don't know anything about his parents. To be on the safe side, just keep him still for a few days and hopefully it will be gone after a week of confinement. 

If after a week the limping is still there, you may need to bring him to the vet just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank u for sharing that, my dog has been limping after a game of fetch. Its the right hind leg, sometimes she holds it up like she can't put it down. But after a few minutes she's running & jumping again. I've given her rest last couple days as you suggested.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm having that problem with my dog also.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks I will do this with my dog.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

rub out the muscles on the leg and dont work him for the next day.. keep a close eye on him if it persists or you think its really bad then take him to the vet.


----------



## woof_sense (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello!

So how's that leg doing?


----------

